# Hunting Artists - Present Day and Living!!



## Maesfen (2 September 2006)

Could you all please put your thinking caps on and come up with names of hunting or equestrian artists (alive and kicking!) as we need them for our exhibition next year?  If you have contact details so much the better.

At the moment, I can only come up with Daniel Crane who is superb and who came to us last year.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nigel (2 September 2006)

Alison Guest


----------



## Maesfen (2 September 2006)

Thanks!  Have also thought of Rosemary Coates too!


----------



## combat_claire (2 September 2006)

David Hall - http://www.fitzwilliamhunt.com/FHSC/hscprints.html
Malcolm Coward
Mick Cawston
Sally Mitchell
Debbie Gillingham
Andre Pater
Karen Davies
John Trickett
Jen Knowles - Just starting out, but excellent work and would love a break (PM for contact details)

The others are all on here - https://www.collectorsprints.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Maesfen (2 September 2006)

Thanks Clare.  You put me to shame!  I'll check some of them out.

We had Di Breeze last night; think she had a successful evening even though not hunting oriented!  Looks like this will become an annual event now, the owners of the big house are very keen and it's is a pleasant way to raise funds too combined with the Pimms!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (2 September 2006)

George Wright (I have three of his on the wall next to me ) and George Stubbs.

I like my Georges.

We have a few others as well... but I'm not sure who they're by.


----------



## brighteyes (2 September 2006)

Ros Goody (alive 1990!)


----------



## sabber (2 September 2006)

rolf harris ? have u guessed it yet ?


----------



## combat_claire (3 September 2006)

I forgot Bryn Parry off the list.

Blimey is George Stubbs still alive?


----------



## segie (10 September 2006)

A young lady just starting out who is very good, well our pack think so is Michelle Mc Cullagh. She is studing at Falmouth uni at the moment. She is hoping to registering with the equine artists this year. 

Her horses are outstanding and so is her hound work. Pm me if you would like her details, she may like to exhibite if you would have her.


----------



## segie (10 September 2006)

snaffles! nearly forgot that one


----------



## CheshireFox (10 September 2006)

Dan Crane - without a doubt...

www.danielcrane.co.uk I think.....


----------



## fieldart (14 September 2006)

Can I suggest myself (still alive as far as I can tell)??!  Like some of the aforementioned, I exhibit with the Society of Equestrian Artists (am now an ASEA) and you can have a look at my work on www.equestrianartists.co.uk.  Just click on my name, Sarah Clegg.

Incidentally I live in Cheshire and have loads clients from the Cheshire/Shrops borders hunting community.  Will be exhibiting at the Cholmondely Castle Show last weekend in Sept if you want to come and say hello!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (14 September 2006)

GAH! Sucks!! I'm away next weekend!

*cries*

I think I might have a look anyways, Sarah, I'm always on a hunt for hunting art!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (14 September 2006)

Sarah!! I love your work already!!! ESPECIALLY henrietta and jack!

do they come in prints or only as origionals?

I'm so peeved I can't make that exhibition now... I really am!!!

*sulks*


----------



## Chambon (14 September 2006)

www.debbieharris.co.uk


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2006)

It would be a coup if we could get him, same for George Stubbs, wouldn't it Clare!


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2006)

Dan Crane - without a doubt...

www.danielcrane.co.uk I think.....
		
Click to expand...

We had Daniel last year, he was brilliant, as is his work, I love it! Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2006)

Thanks Sarah, will try to get there, all depends whether our bitch has whelped or not (if you fancy practising on basset pups just shout!).  but I'll take a look at your site shortly, just in a rush now, away for weekend!


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2006)

Thanks for that; will have a look after the weekend.

Really appreciate all these answers, knew I could count on you!


----------



## fieldart (19 September 2006)

Hi again!  Sorry to take so long - I was down at the West Midlands Game Fair over weekend (great show, incidentally).  Re my work, yep!  Most of the newer stuff is available as ltd ed. giclee prints.  I think I also have a small one left of 'Henrietta', although this isn't ltd. ed or signed.  But I do take commissions if you have a nice pooch/nag!  If you want to email me via the SEA website I can send you back pics of more recent work (the one's on there really need renewing).  Glad you like my work, anyway!


----------



## fieldart (19 September 2006)

Pat, if you are about to have pups I'll be there like a shot!  Always looking for inspiration for the next oil.  Ironically I stopped a man in the street here in Knutsford only last week as he was walking with a gorgeous basset and they are a bit unusual.  Having managed to extract his phone number I still haven't got around to making arrangements to photograph it though...  Hot tip for single ladies by the way - pretend you are an artist wanting to use the dog/horse as a model.  Works every time!   

Anyway, whereabouts in Cheshire are you?

Sarah


----------

